# Lots of questions pre first cat show with MC kitten



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's just a few days to go before Gracie's and my first ever GCCF cat show this Sat (26th July) and I've still got some questions that I just can't seem to find the answers to; please can anyone help?

A:Mostly to do with grooming:
1. Her nails are being trimmed on Thursday - will they last until Sat?
2. After bathing is it ok to let her dry naturally and not use a hairdryer?
3. Do you comb the fur when wet or wait until partly or completely dry?
4. If using a texturising spray do you use it all over or just specific areas?
5. Sorry if this is obvious but when grooming do you brush with the fur or against?
6. When using powder how do you apply it and is it all over? Do you brush out against the fur?
7.Lastly when fluffing the tail or ruff do you back comb?

B: At the show:
1. I'm a sole exhibitor but can someone come in with me to help if I have purchased them a ticket (or do they have to wait until after judging?)
2. Grace really feels the heat and I feel a blanket (fleece) will be too warm for her - is it ok to use a plain white sheet or towel instead (cotton)?
3. I have lost the acknowledgement of receipt of my entry form; is it ok to just take her vacc cert and copy of entry form? 

I'd be very grateful for any tips at all. Getting nervously excited!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The grooming questions are ones which need to be addressed to her breeder. Isn't she helping you with show prep at all?

You don't need the confirmation as long as you have her vaccination card. That'll be enough. I've never had a problem with taking someone in to help me first thing in the morning.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you Carly, her breeder has been really good and given me the tips on how to bathe and what products to use but I recently sent her an email with these other questions and haven't had a response yetnot sure if she's on holiday or something as she's usually great at getting back to me. I'll keep my fingers crossed that I hear in the next day or so.

Thanks for the other answers - I feel such a newbie!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've just heard from my breeder and she's answered all my grooming questions 
We're all ready to go.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

As regards her feeling the heat a plain white "blanket" (towel etc will be OK but you might wish to buy a "proper" show blanket, there should be stalls selling show kits if it's a big show. Also do you have a cage fan or a cool pad etc? If it's very hot some shows let you keep the fans on even during judging, although some don't so the cool pack might be a good idea, you are allowed these as long as they are put UNDER the blanket.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Carol, I've bought her show blankets already but they are fleece so I was wondering if it was ok to take a plain white cotton sheet which might feel cooler. I've bought her a cool pad which she loves and was going to wrap one in a plain white pillowcase (The show won't allow the cage fan even though I have bought one).


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

You'll be able to use the cage fan after judging, shame they won't allow it during as many do in the hot summer months. I have found ours have always been fine with the plain show blankets, if they really get too hot they just scratch them up and sit on the floor of the pen - or in the litter tray lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Great I'll put the fan in my bag too! I suspect I'll have a litter tray sitter too lol!


----------

